# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  ضاعف سرعة النت 200% الرائع

## وسن الشوق

*حصريا حل مشكلة ضعف النت مع البرنامج الرهيب *  *Internet Cyclone 2.12  *  *
البرنامج يفحص الالشبكه وبضغطه واحده يقوم بمعالجة الأخطاء وتعديل خواص الإتصال حتى يجعل اتصالك بالشبكه اقوى حتى 200%
كما انه يقوي الإستريم الخاص بمواقع الفيديو كاليوتيوب
كما انه يقوي سرعة الألعاب اون لاين *  * 
Speed up internet to 200% in just a few seconds
It's compatible with all modems and high-speed LAN, ISDN, CABLE, DSL, T1 or other internet connections
It will speed up video streaming like Youtube, Metacafe, Google, etc
It will speed up web surfing, online gaming, e-mailing, etc* Internet Cyclone Main Features *شرح الإستخدام *  *البرنامج حجمه 1 ميجا فقط 
^^^^
^^^
^^
^ 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## swima

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## atoune.amoune

Merci mon frere

----------


## appolo100

merci infiniment cher ami

----------


## abdou1210

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## MQSSIN

مشاركة جيدة

----------

